# Boost Sensor



## jessejamestw23 (Oct 5, 2014)

My brother has a 1996 Nissan Maxima. He recently replaced the starter, and he accidentally did something to the Boost Sensor. The plug or wire came loose. If he drives slow, the car will shake and stall. But, if he gives it more gas to the accelerator, then the car will run fine and will not stall. 

Anybody's help would be greatly appreciated.

- Jesse Williams


----------



## jessejamestw23 (Oct 5, 2014)

Anyone there?


- Jesse Williams


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The boost sensor reads vacuum and converts it to a voltage signal to be sent to the ECM, much like a MAP sensor works. You mention he "did something" to it, but that really doesn't give us much information to work with. Did the wire come out of the harness connector and does it need to be repaired? Did the sensor break?


----------



## jessejamestw23 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm not sure! I just asked him how it broke.


- Jesse Williams


----------



## jessejamestw23 (Oct 5, 2014)

The hose that connects to the vacuum broke. He said it was old and brittle, and when he bumped it, it broke.


- Jesse Williams


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Ok. Has the broken part been replaced? I'm thinking the part you need would be for the California emissions spec model, pressure sensor P/N: 22365-54U15. Refer part code "22365+A" on the part diagram linked below:

1996 Nissan Maxima Vacuum Piping - NissanPartsZone.com


----------



## jessejamestw23 (Oct 5, 2014)

No, I don't believe it has been replaced yet. We don't live in California. We live in Alabama.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jessejamestw23 said:


> No, I don't believe it has been replaced yet. We don't live in California. We live in Alabama.


Just because you live in Alabama has nothing to do with the emissions certification of the vehicle. Nissans sold in the US are either certified to Federal or California emissions certification and there are a number of states, such as Massachusetts and New York, that require California emissions certification on new vehicles sold in those states. The emissions certification sticker under your hood will state that your vehicle meets Federal, or Federal and California emissions. If it's the later, you have a California emissions spec vehicle.
Now, that said, if a part was broken and your vehicle started running improperly afterwards, would it not make sense to repair or replace that part and see if it fixes your problem?


----------



## jessejamestw23 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes, it does make sense. He said he is eventually going to replace it. I can't post any pictures. It said I didn't have enough permissions. So, I will upload it to my photo app, and paste the link to this forum.


- Jesse Williams


----------



## jessejamestw23 (Oct 5, 2014)

The tube came out of the Boost Sensor and won't go back in.


- Jesse Williams


----------



## jessejamestw23 (Oct 5, 2014)

- Jesse Williams


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The nipple broke off the bottom of the sensor. Usually I spray a little carb cleaner on the vacuum hose and twist it prior to trying to pull it off the sensor so that doesn't happen. The sensor is the same one I gave you the part number for: Nissan P/N: *22365-54U15*. For the genuine Nissan part, you can find them for $135+shipping at 1stAAANissan.com. It's also available on the aftermarket: Standard Motor Products/Intermotor #AS83 or Airtex/Wells #5S2471, which run about $95-$120. It's referred to as a "MAP sensor." Your other choice is to find one in the junkyard. They were used on 1996 Infiniti I30's and 96-97 Maximas up to pro-date 5/97. 

More Information for STANDARD MOTOR PRODUCTS AS83


----------



## jessejamestw23 (Oct 5, 2014)

Okay. I will let him know.


- Jesse Williams


----------



## jessejamestw23 (Oct 5, 2014)

He would like to know if there is a way to fix it besides buying a new one.


- Jesse Williams


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've had these break on me in the past. I've tried super glue and I've tried epoxy, but the nipple would always break off as soon as I've tried to push the vacuum hose back on. Best thing to do is to replace it.


----------



## jessejamestw23 (Oct 5, 2014)

Okay


- Jesse Williams


----------

